
Spamnesty: Waste spammers' time - reinhardt
https://spa.mnesty.com/
======
dx034
I love that, the conversations are a great read! Unfortunately I haven't seen
a spam mail like that for a while (perhaps Gmail's filter?), otherwise I'd
start using it immediately!

------
yitchelle
Great idea. You could generate a DailyWTF-esque website with all the
conversations.

